# the wambam throw down!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a group of new guys called wambam
got in touch for a little talk with me
they said they wanted to send some blam blam
to a bunch of guys that bombed like grannies
so from me courtesy of the wambamers
a little something for the granny bombers


9405 5036 9930 0100 9088 30
9405 5036 9930 0100 9087 32
9405 5036 9930 0100 9088 16
9405 5036 9930 0100 9087 24
9405 5036 9930 0100 9087 86
9405 5036 9930 0100 9088 23
9405 5036 9930 0100 9087 48
9405 5036 9930 0100 9087 93
9405 5036 9930 0100 9087 17
9405 5036 9930 0100 9087 55




if you think you bomb like a granny,beware
and never forget the wambam is out there
for i am just the middle man
caught up in their dastardly plan:


meatcake
novabiscuit
dmeguy
shootinmatt
joshuarodger
showcattle
johnnyrl1
llacrossedude
koach kuku
the rooster


don't ask me why,cause i'm sworn to secrecy!


grrr gr grr gr grrrrrr g


zilla! you're sworn to secrecy too!


gr


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Dang. I can't wait to see where these land...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

So they're targeting the llamas? :lol:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

oh my. That's why Ron's not joined vherf...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

:llama: :boink:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Sweet jesus. 

Also, I am not in wambam, or wambats, or whatever it's called today... But I guess you liked the pizza? haha


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

This does not look good...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

View attachment 70054


This expresses my feeling right now pretty well....

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpudjkD5fu1qkwc9zo1_500.gif


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I hope you are actually bombing the Wambats. Those ding bats wouldn't even see it coming.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Ummm whhhhhhaaaaattttt?



shuckins said:


> a group of new guys called wambam
> got in touch for a little talk with me
> they said they wanted to send some blam blam
> to a bunch of guys that bombed like grannies
> ...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

WTF! Zilla is a hired hit man now?!? Wait, Zilla does whatever Zilla wants. This certainly got interesting. Can't wait to see how this pans out


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Boom. Just, Boom...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smart move by the WHAM!bats......they shot their load against the baddest of the bad, so they make Ron an honorary WHAM!bat and have him take out the Llamas......

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, how do you know it's an attack on the Llamas?"

Herfabomber: "elementary, my dear Junior....there's 11 llamas, but one llama has gone dark and took his address off his profile...who else could it be?"

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, but why not the Squids or the Weasels?"

Herfabomber: "also elementary....the 1st post said a bunch of bombers that bomb like grannies.....not like girls"

Pinhead Jr.: "ohhhhhhhhhhhhh....that makes perfect sense"

have fun, Ron.....make sure to tell those WHAM!bats to send some dessert next timeound:ound:ound:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

soooooo the whambats recruited the best of the best to handle their dirty work. Short term, this is smart. Long term? Hmmmm. I'm assuming the group they are going after can be pretty scary at times, seein as they were afraid to go after said group. So this mystery group will probably wipe the whambats off the face of the earth when this is all said and done, since hiring the ultimate bomber is provocation that can not be ignored. 

This is not going to end well

Have fun Ron, but we know you will....


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I do have to give those crazy animals props for getting Ron to help them. We'll see how this goes for you guys...


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm willing to bet no one actually asked him to do anything, but I could be wrong.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> I'm willing to bet no one actually asked him to do anything, but I could be wrong.


I know "I" didn't ask him to do anything, I expected he would just bomb some deserving noobs. I can't speak for the rest of the crew though. Either way, some bombs are gonna land, and we just have to be ready for the shrapnel.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting ron blaming someone for his attacks.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah Ron, who put you up to this?? Nobody has come forward yet.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,i'll tell ya how it went down...

i received a large brown box the last time i went to the post office. it was addressed to ron shuckins,which is not my name,so i figured it had to be from a newbie. inside were 10 sealed small flat rate boxes,along with an envelope that contained a crisp new $50 bill,and a note. the note said please use the cash to send these bombs to these people,and don't tell anyone where they came from. i couldn't say who they came from if i wanted to,because the return address was from:
wambam central
321 secret st
middle co 
there was no zip code or tracking number

now you know all i know,and somebody owes me $1.15 for shipping...lol


9405 5036 9930 0101 1670 14
9405 5036 9930 0101 1669 94
9405 5036 9930 0101 1669 32
9405 5036 9930 0101 1669 63

oh,and these numbers have nothing to do with the wambam throw down. just having some fun with some newbies,and not so newbies...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shuckins said:


> ok,i'll tell ya how it went down...
> 
> i received a large brown box the last time i went to the post office. it was addressed to ron shuckins,which is not my name,so i figured it had to be from a newbie. inside were 10 sealed small flat rate boxes,along with an envelope that contained a crisp new $50 bill,and a note. the note said please use the cash to send these bombs to these people,and don't tell anyone where they came from. i couldn't say who they came from if i wanted to,because the return address was from:
> wambam central
> ...


So it appears we have a sleeper double agent... This could get interesting...


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> So it appears we have a sleeper double agent... This could get interesting...


That's exactly what he wants you to think... Don't turn on each other, it's clearly a set up.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> That's exactly what he wants you to think... Don't turn on each other, it's clearly a set up.


As Admiral Ackbar said: "It's a TRAP!!!"

Sounds more like someone from another group posing as one of us to start a war. Either way I just envision Shuckins riding a nuke like Slim Pickens in Dr. Strange love.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Ron, you are a scary, scary man.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Well hell.. he did name the 10 of us, but the llamas might be getting it too. I guess we will see what happens when they land. Might have to go to the b&m to stock up on supplies..


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> smart move by the WHAM!bats......they shot their load against the baddest of the bad, so they make Ron an honorary WHAM!bat and have him take out the Llamas......
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, how do you know it's an attack on the Llamas?"
> 
> ...


Huh, I just saw this. One day Pete, you'll learn to not smack talk the Weasels. Not now, that's too obvious. Maybe around Christmas, I know you're busy and distracted then with the elves and all.... :tongue:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Well hell.. he did name the 10 of us, but the llamas might be getting it too. I guess we will see what happens when they land. Might have to go to the b&m to stock up on supplies..


Well he also named "the rooster" who is not one of us, but an innocent bystander. It's like a kid in the street catching a stray bullet from a drive by. It's always sad when innocents get targeted. Although...the did crow pretty hard with that pizza.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "elementary, my dear Junior....there's 11 llamas, but one llama has gone dark and took his address off his profile...who else could it be?"
> 
> have fun, Ron.....make sure to tell those WHAM!bats to send some dessert next timeound:ound:ound:


1. hmmm sneaky llamas... thats not cool posing as a wombat... bombing their own posing as wombats.. 
2. Hmmm... Ron do you like cheesecake? we have world famous 'Eli's cheesecake" up here.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Well he also named "the rooster" who is not one of us, but an innocent bystander. It's like a kid in the street catching a stray bullet from a drive by. It's always sad when innocents get targeted. Although...the did crow pretty hard with that pizza.


Well rooster might be in the cross fire. I guess his options now are join up or duck and run. See that's why I think they are coming to us. He was caught at the wrong place at the wrong time and got bundled with us... What do you think should we extend an offer to rooster??


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Although...the did crow pretty hard with that pizza.


Ironically, my words to Koach were "Let's not make this high profile" after which he made a post saying it was on the way...


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

That wasn't high profile but you have to let people know you are sending a bomb... thats part of the deal..

and where is your half of the deal!? hmmmm...!??!?!?!?!?!?! hahaha



TheRooster said:


> Ironically, my words to Koach were "Let's not make this high profile" after which he made a post saying it was on the way...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well this just proves that no bombing group, or single person, can cause the havoc that Ron and his little pet dinasour can cause. This is a fun thread to watch, that is for sure, and Ron, the crown still belongs to you, not that that was ever in question.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

agreed. but doesn't mean im going down easy...



sweater88 said:


> Well this just proves that no bombing group, or single person, can cause the havoc that Ron and his little pet dinasour can cause. This is a fun thread to watch, that is for sure, and Ron, the crown still belongs to you, not that that was ever in question.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

A couple of things.

First, its NOT Ron Shuckins!!?? Oh crap!!

Second, one of you got it wrong. It's not Ron and his pet dinosaur. Oh no! Its Godzilla and his pet Ron..... lol!!

I like the mind F$%& going on here and can't wait to see these land. :croc:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

jobes2007 said:


> One day Pete, you'll learn to not smack talk the Weasels.


anything's possible, Amish.....just to be fair, lemme check my calendar and see if I can find a good day to start...

let's see..nope, this month doesn't work<flip>...next month doesn't work for me<flip>....forget october<flip>....thanksgiving is in november, so not gonna happen<flip>.....I'll be way too busy in december<flip>..damn, ran out of months

I'll get back to ya about that next year, maybeound:ound:ound:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Koach Kuku said:


> agreed. but doesn't mean im going down easy...


ah yes....the n00bs always think they can stand up to Ron, then they swear vengance, then they post a video and remove their glass eye, then they disappear.......


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> ah yes....the n00bs always think they can stand up to Ron, then they swear vengance, then they post a video and remove their glass eye, then they disappear.......


LOLOLOLOL!!!!! Whatever happened to that guy?! Didn't he always wear the same shirt?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> LOLOLOLOL!!!!! Whatever happened to that guy?!


Zilla must've killed him:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmm...these all seem to be going to the same zipcode and state. What are you up to Shuckins....what hell have you wrought.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

All to nashville???????


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

meatcake said:


> Hmmm...these all seem to be going to the same zipcode and state. What are you up to Shuckins....what hell have you wrought.


i shipped them for whoever sent them to me,so they have to pass through nashville on their way to be delivered...


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

i just had my mind blown several times while reading this. when will they land? and more importantly, WHERE will they land???


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Well looks like most of them are landing today. FL, RI.... Which grannys are going to catch these? It should be entertaining.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Pumped to see where these go as well. Although if Ron bombs too hard I'm gonna be feeling that aftershock from Warren, PA - not excited about that.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

jobes2007 said:


> Pumped to see where these go as well. Although if Ron bombs too hard I'm gonna be feeling that aftershock from Warren, PA - not excited about that.


Oh I have a feeling everyone will be feeling after shocks. LOL


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Ok, so after reading 4 pages of this nonsense, I still have no idea what the hell is going on around here but apparently _someone_ thinks I bomb like a granny.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314700-bad-week-gasdoc.html

If that particular someone dares to come forward he will find out exactly how much damage this 'granny' can do.

What's the matter colonel sanders? Chicken?!?!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Ok, so after reading 4 pages of this nonsense, I still have no idea what the hell is going on around here but apparently _someone_ thinks I bomb like a granny.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314700-bad-week-gasdoc.html
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
:bitchslap:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

jobes2007 said:


> Pumped to see where these go as well. Although if Ron bombs too hard I'm gonna be feeling that aftershock from Warren, PA - not excited about that.


You didn't get the after shock you were expecting did ya???


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Did some one say chicken? :hungry: BTW I would never call you a granny:dunno: Cant we all just get along :grouphug::smoke::smoke: :bounce::bounce: Just to be clear though I had nothing to do with what has happened to you gasdock but it is fun to watch!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Ok, so after reading 4 pages of this nonsense, I still have no idea what the hell is going on around here but apparently _someone_ thinks I bomb like a granny.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314700-bad-week-gasdoc.html
> 
> ...


After pinhead... U can't faze me


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Some of these rounds are landing down range already can't wait to see where the rest are headed!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well one of these bombs did indeed land her in Central Florida! We got home late last night from dinner and my wife brought in the mail and said "you got a box from shuckins". I'm thinking "Why would Ron be sending me anything" (trust me I've gotten a lot of boxes from Ron but something didn't seem kosher on this one right from the start).

So I open it up and the sticks are shuckinesque but then the note: "Blam, Blam from a Wambam" ?? Well I immediately went to the computer to contact Ron - saw he was in vherf & he then directed me to this thread.

Now I've read every single post in here and I have some observations:
1. I believe everything Ron has posted in here is 100% accurate... because he told me the very same thing
2. I have my doubts about the extent of the Wambams involvement > shoot they all don't even know if they are in the group or not; are all scared to admit to anything and generally in total, piss in their pants, denial!
3. I take serious umbrage at whoever the instigator of this is for saying I send out "granny" bombs, but I'll deal with that later....

FINAL OBSERVATION: This could be ONE of the Wambams... maybe... but probably not. No, this has the MO, the insidiousness, the deviousness and the fingerprints of the LOB all over this. Probably not the higher ups but one of the underlings looking to make a name for himself.

Now I could be wrong but *I'm hereby calling out All of the Wambats! Right Here - Right Now! * The culprit, if he is amongst you, can step up and take what's coming to him - or - allow all of you to go down with the ship. The gig will be up and it will be sooner rather than later. Save yourselves, you innocent ones while you can... and if you are not involved say so and be spared.

Once all the Wambats have surrendered it will be down to finding the true instigator - - someone in the LOB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Now I could be wrong but *I'm hereby calling out All of the Wambats! Right Here - Right Now! * The culprit, if he is amongst you, can step up and take what's coming to him - or - allow all of you to go down with the ship. The gig will be up and it will be sooner rather than later. Save yourselves, you innocent ones while you can... and if you are not involved say so and be spared.


Once again, I think I'll remind anyone who is being falsely accused here not to cut a deal. Solidarity.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

This is getting juicy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh - the bomb, by the way = feel free to claim your destruction, as a fine bomb it is:










and the note that will ultimately be his, hers or there demise:


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Not it


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well one of these bombs did indeed land her in Central Florida! We got home late last night from dinner and my wife brought in the mail and said "you got a box from shuckins". I'm thinking "Why would Ron be sending me anything" (trust me I've gotten a lot of boxes from Ron but something didn't seem kosher on this one right from the start).
> 
> So I open it up and the sticks are shuckinesque but then the note: "Blam, Blam from a Wambam" ?? Well I immediately went to the computer to contact Ron - saw he was in vherf & he then directed me to this thread.
> 
> ...


Oldsmo. Check yourself before you wreck yourself old man.

Hey old man river zip it or ill break your hip!

I threw a pizza at shuckin. I'll do worse to you. Don't threaten a wombat.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Koach Kuku said:


> Oldsmo. Check yourself before you wreck yourself old man.
> 
> Hey old man river zip it or ill break your hip!
> 
> I threw a pizza at shuckin. I'll do worse to you. Don't threaten a wombat.


other than the fact that you are the first to admit to being a wombat (although not to the bombing) my reaction is pretty much:
:r:chk:roll::lolat::biglaugh::biggrin::lol::nono::flame::rotfl::bounce::lalala::wave:


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> other than the fact that you are the first to admit to being a wombat (although not to the bombing) my reaction is pretty much:
> :r:chk:roll::lolat::biglaugh::biggrin::lol::nono::flame::rotfl::bounce::lalala::wave:


I didn't bomb u through shuckins. I'm thinking about bombing u now tho.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

:dunno: opcorn:


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I can feel the love developing here!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey Shawn, I kinda feel like they are picking on us old guys. what gives?

Unfortunately, we can't go taking our revenge on the whole lot of the wham bams because even they don't know who is or is not in the group. I kinda hope I find out who was responsible for my bomb though. My trigger finger is gettin itchy.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I will neither confirm nor deny that any of the actions taken against you and yours was part of a bombing perpetuated by my crew, but I can say this, its damn hilarious.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny that any of the actions taken against you and yours was part of a bombing perpetuated by my crew, but I can say this, its damn hilarious.


Agreed.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Hey Shawn, I kinda feel like they are picking on us old guys. what gives?


:nono: I got bombed and I am most certainly NOT an "old guy" :smoke:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314727-shuckins-did-blam-blam-wham-bam.html


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> :nono: I got bombed and I am most certainly NOT an "old guy" :smoke:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314727-shuckins-did-blam-blam-wham-bam.html


You may not be a fog, but you may bomb like a granny...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Oooooooo, BURN!! I sure hope you are heavily fortified Matt.



shootinmatt said:


> You may not be a fog, but you may bomb like a granny...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Oooooooo, BURN!! I sure hope you are heavily fortified Matt.


LMAO. I ain't scared. These grannys won't do anything. You remember what we talked about?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Hey Shawn, I kinda feel like they are picking on us old guys. what gives?
> 
> Unfortunately, we can't go taking our revenge on the whole lot of the wham bams because even they don't know who is or is not in the group. I kinda hope I find out who was responsible for my bomb though. My trigger finger is gettin itchy.


Yes Matt - I too want to find out who's responsible, BUT.... based on the 2 responses below = it's like you said / they don't even know who's a wombat or not and they CERTAINLY are AFRAID to admit any involvement...



meatcake said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny that any of the actions taken against you and yours was part of a bombing perpetuated by my crew, but I can say this, its damn hilarious.





Koach Kuku said:


> Agreed.


Which brings me back to my original suspicions: I think it's an LOB member trying to get the wombats beat up but it's actually having the opposite affect because the wombats are scurrying like roaches at midnight!!

If the aren't man enough to MAN UP - then the heck with them!

PS Wombats - do some research and ask any of the 200 or so people I've bombed if they felt like they got bombed by a "granny". Definitely ask cause I don't think I'll be bombing any wombats for them to find out..... :biggrin: :lol:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS Wombats - do some research and ask any of the 200 or so people I've bombed if they felt like they got bombed by a "granny". Definitely ask cause I don't think I'll be bombing any wombats for them to find out..... :biggrin: :lol:


LMAO...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> You may not be a fog, but you may bomb like a granny...


:mischief:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> :mischief:


Aww. Nothing to say???


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes Matt - I too want to find out who's responsible, BUT.... based on the 2 responses below = it's like you said / they don't even know who's a wombat or not and they CERTAINLY are AFRAID to admit any involvement...
> 
> Which brings me back to my original suspicions: I think it's an LOB member trying to get the wombats beat up but it's actually having the opposite affect because the wombats are scurrying like roaches at midnight!!
> 
> ...


1. Shawn, I highly doubt this is the work of the LOB (unless its Gosh, who the hell ever knows what goes through his head, but even he would tell his fellow LOBsters about this in the rubber room). Besides that, none of us would swallow our pride enough to ask Ron to bomb for us.

2. you most definitely, DO NOT bomb like a granny


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Aww. Nothing to say???


*Brain:* He doesn't have to... He expects that you can do a search and realize your error...


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Thinking this way... maybe a weasel....



sweater88 said:


> 1. Shawn, I highly doubt this is the work of the LOB (unless its Gosh, who the hell ever knows what goes through his head, but even he would tell his fellow LOBsters about this in the rubber room). Besides that, none of us would swallow our pride enough to ask Ron to bomb for us.
> 
> 2. you most definitely, DO NOT bomb like a granny


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* He doesn't have to... He expects that you can do a search and realize your error...


LMAO... Remember noobs can be wild cards.. We're like a box of chocolates.....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> LMAO... Remember noobs can be wild cards.. We're like a box of chocolates.....


Except our chocolates have crazy sauce in them. And they aren't made of chocolate they are made of grenades! Yeah, that's the ticket....


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes Matt - I too want to find out who's responsible, BUT.... based on the 2 responses below = it's like you said / they don't even know who's a wombat or not and they CERTAINLY are AFRAID to admit any involvement...
> 
> Which brings me back to my original suspicions: I think it's an LOB member trying to get the wombats beat up but it's actually having the opposite affect because the wombats are scurrying like roaches at midnight!!
> 
> ...


Oldsmo, I think your senial. I did it. (I didn't actually) but you want someone to blame cause you are saying we all are running away and scurrying.. I'm right here hoss. WAM BAM.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hahaha - hehehe - lol - lmao - rotf - hohoho .... youse guys are killing me over heah... ahhh, that was good, really, really good....ound:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> hahaha - hehehe - lol - lmao - rotf - hohoho .... youse guys are killing me over heah... ahhh, that was good, really, really good....ound:


Remember....every Goliath has his David.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Man yall are trash talking in too many forums... I'll set up a dedicated thread for yall. Lets put all of this in one thread....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Man yall are trash talking in too many forums... I'll set up a dedicated thread for yall. Lets put all of this in one thread....


Hold your guns Matt. That threads coming soon brother....and hells coming with it.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Hold your guns Matt. That threads coming soon brother....and hells coming with it.


But I have too many guns, I guess you haven't been to the Guns and Knives forum.. What if one slips??? LMAO


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> But I have too many guns, I guess you haven't been to the Guns and Knives forum.. What if one slips??? LMAO


Wait change that. You can never have too many guns... I have a lot of guns***


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Wait change that. You can never have too many guns... I have a lot of guns***


I'm officially adding you to my zombie apocalypse group. Lol


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I'm officially adding you to my zombie apocalypse group. Lol


ROFL you should see some of my youtube stuff...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

There are many, many Puffers, that will not take kindly to noobs picking on our buddy Shawn. He doesn't NEED any help to deal with you guys, but he most certainly has it.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> There are many, many Puffers, that will not take kindly to noobs picking on our buddy Shawn. He doesn't NEED any help to deal with you guys, but he most certainly has it.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> View attachment 39842


Do all of them hide there addresses like these Pansy's?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Do all of them hide there addresses like these Pansy's?


Eh, I'm not worried about it... nothing will come of this besides trash talking.... Like a bunch of bitter old ladies playing canasta at the retirement home...


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

hmmmm
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314792-shuckinizied-wambamnized.html


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Eh, I'm not worried about it... nothing will come of this besides trash talking.... Like a bunch of bitter old ladies playing canasta at the retirement home...


Agreed


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

What the hell is a WamBam?

What's going on here? Where are my glasses? I'm so confused... I received a package in the mail, none of this makes sense, and I'm cold and scared.

Could somebody cut up my oatmeal for me?


----------



## GrannyNOT (Aug 17, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

GrannyNOT said:


> Interesting


Not as interesting as 
<-------
New account with low posts...named GrannyNot. Something's rotten in the state of denmark.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm beginning to like you guys less and less...

more to come.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

WHAT..THE...FU....


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> I'm beginning to like you guys less and less...
> 
> more to come.


No idea why this comment would come.... 
Lol


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking for responsible parties here, PM with any leads...your information will be a guarded secret...:spy:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Koach Kuku said:


> I'm thinking about bombing u now tho.


Thinking. Yet another non-action!



shootinmatt said:


> LMAO... Remember noobs can be wild cards.. We're like a box of chocolates.....


Short, stubby, and waxed lyrical about by Forrest Gump?



meatcake said:


> Remember....every Goliath has his David.


1. David actually _launched_ something, he didn't just blather on about how he wasn't afraid of him.
2. Every Goliath has his David... but every Shuckins also has his Mr. Dave. And you guys are a lot more like Mr. Dave!



meatcake said:


> Do all of them hide there addresses like these Pansy's?


It's not that we're afraid of you. It's more like keeping a screen door up to keep out the flies. You're not scared of the flies, in fact they're basically harmless. They're just annoying, what with all their _bbbbbzzzzzzzzz_-ing!

:smoke:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts Derek, so noted.

Each of these "Wombats" may be the perp...but I/we don't think so.

There is something else more sinister going on here. Someone needs the BALLS to man up!!!LOL

:ss


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts Derek, so noted.

Each of these "Wombats" may be the perp...but I/we don't think so.

There is something else more sinister going on here. Someone needs the BALLS to man up!!!LOL

:ss


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 1. David actually _launched_ something, he didn't just blather on about how he wasn't afraid of him.
> 2. Every Goliath has his David... but every Shuckins also has his Mr. Dave. And you guys are a lot more like Mr. Dave!
> 
> :smoke:


^ lol ya and people were actually afraid of Goliath... LOL @ ninja


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Koach Kuku said:


> ^ lol ya and people were actually afraid of Goliath... LOL @ ninja


You _actually_ "laughing out loud", or just *thinking *about it? :biglaugh:


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You _actually_ "laughing out loud", or just *thinking *about it? :biglaugh:


I actually laughed..


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Johnny Rock said:


> Looking for responsible parties here, PM with any leads...your information will be a guarded secret...:spy:


Wow you guys are a little behind the curve here. I heard this was already all worked out. Oh well you are old. Guess its easy to forget things.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok, so I just read all 108 posts in this thread... Pretty funny stuff going on here.

I still haven't figured out what the hell a wambam or a wambat is, but since I know my bro, shootinmatt's involved it can't be good.

Did anyone figure out who sent these bombs?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

We "Grannys" believe the names listed in Ron's first post to be subterfuge.

The real bomber hasn't owned up to the carnage, but we have a pretty good idea who it was. 

We are just biding our time right now, we have patients, the perp will slip up and/or be outed....


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Man you guys are still on this? Look yall will never figure it out, so your just going to have to deal with it....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Isn't it your nap time ya bib babies?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Isn't it your nap time ya bib babies?


Isn't it bingo time at the retirement home?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Isn't it bingo time at the retirement home?


Screw bingo, all the old bitches love shuffle board.

bitches love that stuff.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Screw bingo, all the old bitches love shuffle board.
> 
> bitches love that stuff.


Well throw on a fresh pair of depends. Down your afternoon beverage (Ensure & vodka), and get your Ass out there.

Don't forget about your early bird dinner at 4 today. I heard they are serving chopped beef and mashed potatoes in the cafeteria. Yummmm....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Beef? WTF! I eat buffalo... buffalo bull fries.... lawl..

my back is hurting too much today to do much of anything.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Beef? WTF! I eat buffalo... buffalo bull fries.... lawl..
> 
> my back is hurting too much today to do much of anything.


Sorry i thought you were going to talk a break from balls, guess i was wrong. You sure love your balls I guess...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Sorry i thought you were going to talk a break from balls, guess i was wrong. You sure love your balls I guess...


When your balls are as big as mine that's all you can think of


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> When your balls are as big as mine that's all you can think of


Well, your future wife will be keeping those in her purse soon enough so you will have plenty of time to think of other things, like midget wrestling, poking badgers with sticks, etc


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Well, your future wife will be keeping those in her purse soon enough so you will have plenty of time to think of other things, like midget wrestling, poking badgers with sticks, etc


Wait what? Is he getting married? What did I miss?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Wait what? Is he getting married? What did I miss?


Yeaaaaa. Second times a charm...... In October..... Worst part it was my idea, or she lead me to believe it was.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Yeaaaaa. Second times a charm...... In October..... Worst part it was my idea, or she lead me to believe it was.


Oh man this is gonna be fun....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Oh man this is gonna be fun....


Yea it will be. We can't afford, and they won't allow additional heads beyond what we have for the reception, though you're welcome to attend the after party. Going to be plenty of drinks and tobacco.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

there are quite a few people getting married around here. kind of crazy


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Yea it will be. We can't afford, and they won't allow additional heads beyond what we have for the reception, though you're welcome to attend the after party. Going to be plenty of drinks and tobacco.


Thanks for the invite, but I can't make it to Michigan. But the mail man can.... Muhahahahaha


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Thanks for the invite, but I can't make it to Michigan. But the mail man can.... Muhahahahaha


I'll just address the package to the future Mrs. Hardcz..


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

joshuarodger said:


> there are quite a few people getting married around here. kind of crazy


Yeah there really is, I got hitched yesterday.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Jonnyrl1 said:


> Yeah there really is, I got hitched yesterday.


Well Wtf why didn't you say something?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

And Wtf is the deal with the post office in FL? I sent out 4 bombs and johnny rock hasn't gotten it yet. He even got the big one. Massive destruction.... I guess the mail man is kicking back with those smokes right now... That bastard.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey while yall are looking at this thread go to our private forum. I have a target in mind...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> I'll just address the package to the future Mrs. Hardcz..


I'm sure she'll be thrilled. She already thinks me sitting in the garage chatting to guys in vherf is a giant sausage fest and rolls her eyes when I talk about blowing someone up.

That's when I'm like get your bitch ass back in the living room and knit me another hat. *seriously tho, her knitting saves me hours of having to do other crap I probably wouldn't want to.. I recommend everyone getting their sig others to do that*


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'm sure she'll be thrilled. She already thinks me sitting in the garage chatting to guys in vherf is a giant sausage fest and rolls her eyes when I talk about blowing someone up.
> 
> That's when I'm like get your bitch ass back in the living room and knit me another hat. *seriously tho, her knitting saves me hours of having to do other crap I probably wouldn't want to.. I recommend every
> one getting their sig others to do that*


You'll have to friend me or whatever you have to do so i can jump in on your vherfs. I got a Mic so i can talk next time.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

The mailman don't come to Florida when there be Hurricanes...LOL!!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Johnny Rock said:


> The mailman don't come to Florida when there be Hurricanes...LOL!!!


Then Wtf is this crap about no wind rain hail or dark of night will keep me from doing my rounds?


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Jonnyrl1 said:


> Yeah there really is, I got hitched yesterday.


oh, didn't realize. congrats bro! my hitchin is about a month and a half away and really i just want all of the planning to be over...


----------

